# From fescue to Bermuda



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

I don't know that I could say bermuda is a 'better' choice for your/our area. I'm in west Atlanta.

Two questions:
1. Do you just want bermuda for the sake of bermuda?
2. Do you know why the fescue failed? I have seen many very nice fescue yards in this area. They do stress out in the heat of summer, but it's in the 90's even in Chicago and New York.

Frankly, I have a little concern on your watering. Just a guess, but... Could you elaborate on what you mean by "I couldn't keep enough water on it?" Before replacing the lawn, I would try to find out what caused it to fail. I would hate to see another lawn have the same results if there are some other problems.


----------



## poolecw (Oct 9, 2008)

The fescue lawn did great in the spring, but as soon as summer rolled around, it turned brown, even with normal watering. I didn't over-water. I would actually prefer to keep the fescue over bermuda, but I thought about going to bermuda just because its more sun and heat tolorent.

It may be that I didn't start watering in time. Maybe I could have been a little more proactive instead of reactive.

If I keep the fescue, then itsn't now the time to over-seed?

Oh yeah, thanks for the reply.


----------



## ccarlisle (Jul 2, 2008)

No, no... tell us _what_ you used to water it, for how long did you water it, how often per day pr per week, what time of day, how many inches did you put down or do you have any idea of how many inches you put down?

I think that's what downunder was asking because there is a concern there if you're not up on your watering system and requirements. Did you fertilize? What's your mowing procedure? how high is the blade?


----------



## DIYtestdummy (Jan 16, 2008)

I'm in Arizona and I planted (sowed?) blue fescue from seed in 114*+ dry sunshine. The only problem I had aside from the water bill was birds eating it. I quit watering it and it's still green and about 6-7" in the spots the doves didn't get to. It is more drought-tolerant than a lot of the native plants I planted after the last frost.

Be careful of the commercial compost and mulch. Apparently, a lot of brands are contaminated. I used organic, and am attempting to make my own now.


----------



## poolecw (Oct 9, 2008)

Like I said, I think i was more reactive with my watering. I didn't get a watering plan going until it was probably too late. But to answer you questions...I would water for a couple hours every other evening. Due to water restrictions, I probably watered 3 days per week.

My plan now is to stick with the fescue, but to do a better job at watering. I'm now focusing on what to do now (overseeding, fertilizing) to ensure a nice lawn come next spring and summer time.

Thanks.



ccarlisle said:


> No, no... tell us _what_ you used to water it, for how long did you water it, how often per day pr per week, what time of day, how many inches did you put down or do you have any idea of how many inches you put down?
> 
> I think that's what downunder was asking because there is a concern there if you're not up on your watering system and requirements. Did you fertilize? What's your mowing procedure? how high is the blade?


----------



## ccarlisle (Jul 2, 2008)

OK well it seems you are doing what you can about watering so that's not the problem...there remains to have a look at your mowing technique and fertilisation. 

If all else fails, you might just have to reseed and acknowledge that you may just have a lawn in that no-mans land near where you live where it's too hot for cool-season grasses (like Kentucky) and too cool for hot-season grasses (like bermuda) and whichever seed is down now will probabaly die off in a few years (requiring reseeding).

But let's hope it'll sort itself out in a few weeks.


----------

